
PoC || GTFO Episode 9 [pdf] - ewams
http://ewams.net/pocorgtfo/pocorgtfo09.pdf
======
ewams
PASTOR MANUL LAPHROAIG'S tabernacle choir SINGS REVERENT ELEGIES of the SECOND
CRYPTO WAR:

9:2 A Sermon on Newton and Turing

9:3 Globalstar Satellite Communications

9:4 Keenly Spraying the Kernel Pools

9:5 The Second Underhanded Crypto Contest

9:6 Cross VM Communications

9:7 Antivirus Tumors

9:8 A Recipe for TCP/IPA

9:9 Mischief with AX.25 and APRS

9:10 Napravi i ti Raˇcunar „Galaksija“

9:11 Root Rights are a Grrl’s Best Friend!

9:12 What If You Could Listen to This PDF?

9:13 Oona’s Puzzle Corner!

